# Power supply fan makes terrible noise!



## Maggie_S (Mar 6, 2008)

Almost every time I turn on my computer it starts making a noise, sounds almost like a dentist's drill! It starts when the computer is turned on and stops 4-5 minutes later. I've located the source of the noise, and I think it's the power supply fan. Two days ago, I tried to clean it, if only superficially (without opening the power supply-box!), and the noise disappeared. I thought I had solved the problem, but now the noise has returned! I don't know what is causing the problem, but I'm pretty sure the noise comes from the power supply fan. Do I need to by a new power supply? When I think about it, the problem started after I installed Win Vista, but could this really be a software-problem?

Please help!, Maggie_S


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

It's not a software issue. If the PSU fan is making noise then you'll need to replace the PSU. It's not recommended to try replacing the fan itself. 

Post you full system specs and/or computer make and model and we can suggest a good replacement. :wave:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

When you tried to clean it, did you use compressed air from a can? That usually does the job and dust buildup can cause them to squeal. If you didn't, try blowing that thing out. I just didn't know what you meant by superficial cleaning.


----------



## Maggie_S (Mar 6, 2008)

mattlock said:


> It's not a software issue. If the PSU fan is making noise then you'll need to replace the PSU. It's not recommended to try replacing the fan itself.
> 
> Post you full system specs and/or computer make and model and we can suggest a good replacement. :wave:


I'm kinda new to this, but I know I have a "home-built" computer, so I can't give you any make or model. What information do I have to include in my full system specifications?


----------



## Maggie_S (Mar 6, 2008)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> When you tried to clean it, did you use compressed air from a can? That usually does the job and dust buildup can cause them to squeal. If you didn't, try blowing that thing out. I just didn't know what you meant by superficial cleaning.


Yes I used compressed air, but I don't think the fan was completely cleaned. When I said that I had "cleaned the fan superficially", I meant that I had cleaned it without opening the power supply and removing the fan, since this is not recommended!:smile:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

O.K., that is fine. Did you use the straw like (very small) thing on the can that gets inside more? If not, put it on and do that. Blow from both sides on the inside and on the vent side. There are capacitors in there that hold a lethal charge if you don't know what you are doing, so I don't recommend taking it apart unless you are a certified tech.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Maggie_S said:


> I'm kinda new to this, but I know I have a "home-built" computer, so I can't give you any make or model. What information do I have to include in my full system specifications?



Posting System Specs

If you are not sure what your specs are then can PC Wizard 2008 to find the info.

When you open PC Wizard it will show the Hardware System Summary. Click on "Mainboard" then go to "Edit" on the toolbar and click "Select All" Click "Edit" again and then "Copy". Paste that info in your next post.

*Example*

Mainboard :	Gigabyte EP35-DS3P
Chipset :	Intel P31/P35
Processor :	Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3000 MHz
Physical Memory :	2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Nvidia Corp NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
Hard Disk :	WDC (160 GB)
Hard Disk :	WDC (160 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	PLEXTOR DVDR PX-708A
DVD-Rom Drive :	TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202G
Monitor Type :	Dell Computer DELL 1905FP - 19 inches
Network Card :	Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 9.0c


----------



## Maggie_S (Mar 6, 2008)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> O.K., that is fine. Did you use the straw like (very small) thing on the can that gets inside more? If not, put it on and do that. Blow from both sides on the inside and on the vent side. There are capacitors in there that hold a lethal charge if you don't know what you are doing, so I don't recommend taking it apart unless you are a certified tech.


I tried cleaning the fan again, with the smaller "straw", but the noise is still there!


----------



## Maggie_S (Mar 6, 2008)

Here are my system specs!:

Mainboard : MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R (MS-6702)
Chipset : VIA K8T800 (VT8383)
Processor : AMD Athlon 64 2800+ @ 1800 MHz
Physical Memory : 1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR-SDRAM )
Video Card : ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9600 Series (V350)
Hard Disk : SAMSUNG (200 GB)
Hard Disk : SAMSUNG (160 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive : ATAPI DVD DUAL 4XMax ATA Device
DVD-Rom Drive :	ED3246U SJQ247J SCSI CdRom Device
Monitor Type : MCM 171E - 16 inches
Network Card :Realtek Semiconductor RTL8169 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
Operating System :Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate Professional 6.00.6000 
DirectX : Version 10.00


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

please take the access side off of your computer after you unplug it.
usually, its a few screws along the back edge.
the info on the power supply will now be readily available to you, as there is a label on the side of the supply.
model and make please.


----------



## Maggie_S (Mar 6, 2008)

speedster123 said:


> please take the access side off of your computer after you unplug it.
> usually, its a few screws along the back edge.
> the info on the power supply will now be readily available to you, as there is a label on the side of the supply.
> model and make please.


The label on my power supply says: 

Q-TEC
Model: ATX-350


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

What's your budget Maggie? 

With a socket 754 system like yours you want to use no less than a quality 350w that has at least an 18 amp 12v rail. I would rather see a quality 400w or better though.


----------



## Maggie_S (Mar 6, 2008)

I would say I could spend up to $80 on a new PSU.


----------



## Maggie_S (Mar 6, 2008)

Maggie_S said:


> I would say I could spend up to $80 on a new PSU.


What kind of power supply would you recommend me to buy?=)
Maggie


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sorry for the late reply. I see you're from Norway, so I'm not quite sure what currency will be using (you posted in US dollars so the prices I'm posting are as close to that as I can get a still maintain higher quality) or what E-tailer for that matter. So I'll list a few options that would be sufficient for your system. Basically, I would go with no less than a quality built 400w unit.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/129948
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=618000

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/120377

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/114930

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/115161

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=644038


These are all very good units. The Trio 430 and Corsair 450 both carry 5 yr warranties, the Seasonics and other Antec Earthwatts carry 3 yr warranties. I'm not sure of the Coolermaster Igreen warranty, but it's either 3 or 5 yr (atleast here in the states) 

All have actice PFC and good ratings on the 12v rail. The only one that's not "80Plus" certified is the Trio 430. It passes the specs for "80 Plus" cert standard on euro current (240v) but just misses on US power (120v).

Let me know what you decide. :wave:


----------



## Maggie_S (Mar 6, 2008)

First of all: Matt, tumbleweed and speedster: thank you guys SOOO much for your replies! Your tips and advices have really been helpful, Thanks!ray:

Second: Matt: Thank you so much for taking the time to find and recommend a new PSU! I think I'm gonna go with the Antec EarthWatts. It carries the same warranty here in Norway as in the US, and though it was a bit more exspensive than what I initially had planned spending on a new PSU, I feel like I would get value for my money!=)

THANKS AGAIN GUYS:wave:

Maggie


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

You're welcome Maggie. 

The EA500 is a good choice. It's made by Seasonic for Antec. I have one running an AMD Athlon64 4400+ with a 7800GT and 2gbs of RAM. It runs [email protected] 24/7 and is used for gaming also. The EA500 has been rock solid running that rig.

Good luck and thanks for using TSF.
See ya around the forum. :wave:


----------

